# Basic lighting for complete noobies..



## CFLgrower (May 8, 2007)

The most basic of lighting is 2-4 CFL (compact spiral flourescent bulbs) (it doesn't matter about lumens at this point, but you should always be planning ahead, so why not invest it better bulbs from the very beginning you want about 4000-5000 lumens per foot ideally) about 2-3 inches above your containers, that will provide "enough" light in the very early stages of growth (after seed germination to their first, second, maybe third set of leaves ). Other things that can be used at this point: sunlight, regular incandescents bulbs (under 100w!!!) pref 40w ,not recommended but they do work in a pinch. Any incandescent over 40w and you run the risk of burning your seedlings as soon as they pop up. 

As with anything in life, the more you put into it the more you'll get out of it. Which is why you should read every grow guide you can get you hands on, read through not just this forum, but other forums. Any question you can think to ask has surely already been asked before. You just have to do some research..

And read this: http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1968


----------



## CFLgrower (May 31, 2007)

Yeah I've lurked for quite awhile on this forum and decided to become a member and help out when I can. 

I've seen a few ppl asking on various sites/ forums about lighting for seedlings and figured I'd post about what can be used and yes I've used a regular 40w incandescent for seedlings, not more than a few hours until I could get a buld replaced ,  it's the only thing I had at the time.


----------



## Selfcontainment (Jun 26, 2007)

what about budding with cfl,s? any info would help.


----------



## CFLgrower (Jun 26, 2007)

yeah cfls will work for budding just, double the amount  from the 2-4 bulbs to 4-8 and get a good mixture of the different types (cool/Warm)


----------

